# Arbor Blacklist bindings?



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

Im going to get a blacklist 154 and now all i need are some bindings. i know almost nothing about bindings. i want light yet responsive bindings so i can go anywhere with them not something noodley. My boot size is 11.5 so im gonna need xl bindings

got any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have some ride deltas that seem to do the job just fine, rome 390 boss, k2 auto uprise would also work


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Popular options are Raiden Phantoms, Flow M9's, Salomon Chiefs, K2 Uprises, Rome 390's, or Burton Malavita's.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Burton malavita or burton cartel's restricted with re:flex.


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> Burton malavita or burton cartel's restricted with re:flex.


do the regular cartels have re:flex?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

explorerD said:


> do the regular cartels have re:flex?


YES......................................


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

got to demo a blacklist last week. paired up great with my cartels. 

twas a fun ride


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have the rome 390 boss bindings. Will be riding it for the first time next weekend. I'll let you know how they pair afterwards.


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> got to demo a blacklist last week. paired up great with my cartels.
> 
> twas a fun ride


What size binding did you use?


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

explorerD said:


> What size binding did you use?


And what style riding? I just got a 2013 Westmark and have Cartels off my Coda. Considering new bindings for the Westie but maybe the Cartels are good to go.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Never road the blacklist but the ride capo is a solid binding. I got a set last year and love them. Most the reviews I read had them comparible with the burton cartels


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Adding Union Atlases to the mix. 

I use mine on everything.


----------

